# Curado 200E7 Mystery Parts



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

I am learning as we go here, so please bear with me. 

Earlier on a trip to Rockport a buddy of mine dunked one of my Curado 200E7s and we did a field strip, freshwater rinse and relube that night at the room. After it was all said and done, someone found a small and I mean very small brass ring or washer near the table where we were working. I looked on the schematic and could find no trace of it, so put it in my bag and brought it home. 

I got home and took apart my other Curado purchased at the same time and found that it had the little brass ring between the Roller Clutch Inner Tube (Part # BNT3909) and the Drag Spring Washer (Part # BNT0015). The little brass ring is the same diameter and wall thickness as the clutch inner tube, but is just a very thin washer.

I saved the other one and put it back to match, but my question is what is it and what does it do? I also am curious why it would not be on the schematic diagram? I got online and downloaded the latest diagram from Shimano and it was not on there either.

Thanks, 

Sawblade


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

it is what it is. That is a spacer for the inner clutch tube. It's there so that the right amount of pressure can be put on the Key washer and drag washer. Otherwise the tension washers could rub up against the side of the roller clutch bearing. I dont think at first they made the lenght right on the clutch tube so the quick fix was the spacer. No big deal. As for why it didn't show up in the schematics. they added that part after they had been published. Happens from time to time. Sort of like an adapter. The order should go ike this. clutch tube, spacer, tension washers(2), teflon washer, star drag. As for the Newbie Questions. That's what this forum is for. asking and answering questions. Feel free to ask any questions, lotsa peeps on here to help out...Dip


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum !

Dipsay is all over it as usual 

I posted this a while back :

_Advanced drag tinkering :
Also, keep in mind that it is easy to alter the drag stack in this type of reel to make it shorter or taller. I have a CU-201 that I make taller and I am always tinkering with my ABU's.....it's about getting the star wheel to have the range of motion that I want.

In this particular Curado I need to lengthen the drag stack, so I extend the clutch tube with part # TGT 0359. It's a thrust washer from a Trinidad that matches the OD and ID of the Curado clutch tube. I use two in this particular reel. It's only in extreme cases where one would want to lengthen the clutch tube in a Curado_

It's really all about getting the star wheel into the range of travel that allows almost zero pressure and max pressure without rubbing on adjacent assemblies. Apparently your reel's builder found that the star wheel was traveling to far and added the shim washer to correct the travel. I would be pleased to find a clutch tube shim or two in my reel....more flexibility in the drag stack (height).

Another example:
If one were to install aftermarket drag washers (which can be thicker) in that reel you may want to remove that shim in order to maintain the correct drag stack height.

I will make a note of your part number, it may work in some of my mods.
Thanks and good luck !

Edit:
Oops, no part number....maybe Bantam1 could identify it ?


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*??*

I don't think mine has that spacer. Is it possible some do, some don't?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Just One More said:


> I don't think mine has that spacer. Is it possible some do, some don't?


 Yes, as long as the clutch tube has about an 1/16" to1/8" or so stickin out the roller clutch (one way bearing) you should be good. no problem. It's only when you dont have that spacer( or lose it) that it "Could" pose an issue.. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Dipsay.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some of the early production reels had this spacer added from the factory. They then made another running change to a taller inner tube to eliminate the spacer.


----------

